# Leg Wound



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

While out this afternoon, Coya was exploring the woods and got a pretty good gash on her rear leg, right on her knee. She was off on her own and when she returned to us we saw the wound, so we're not 100% sure what happened to our girl. We have been cleaning the wound with 2 different topical solutions. We are now questioning whether or not a vet visit is in order. I have attached a picture to give you a better idea as to what we're dealing with. It is pretty small but deep. Should we keep up what we're doing? Or could it possibly need a stitch or 2?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Coya,

Any puncture wound is at risk of infection amd should be looked at by a vet. Dirt will probably have gone in as deep as the offending stick? that caused the puncture. Also whenever a puncture wound is near a joint you should have it checked out in case it has caused damage to the joint.

Hope he makes a quick recovery.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

That's just a scratch!!!! ;D



Hmm...I hate to disagree, but stick some Betadine or other antiseptic on it and just keep an eye on it. If I ran to the vet every time one of mine put a hole in their leg, neck, chest or belly, I'd be there every week. As long as you clean the wound properly they usually heal up fast all by themselves. Of course, if it doesn't heal quickly or gets messy, sure, go to the vet. But I think running off to the vet each time your V scratches itself is an expensive and mostly unnecessary process. 

Mine do this sort of thing almost daily. Especially my little GSP Zsa Zsa......... she has more drive than common sense dear little thing!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We have treated plenty of cuts like that at home but be sure to watch for any signs of infection ( swelling, puss or warmer than normal to the touch). Lucy sliced her chest open on barbed wire. I cleaned it up and sealed the cut with EMT gel. Just a few days later it was almost all the way healed.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I do the same with Kauzy. As a hunting dog, he is always gutting cut up in the woods. I couldn't afford the vet bills. Betadine and EMT gel are the way to do it. I would wrap it with a light bandage for the next few days and keep an eye on it for irregularities. I pose myself this question everytime my dog cuts himself,"would I go to the doctor if I had a similar injury?" The answer is usually no. Your dog will let you know if it is bugging him. Good luck


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I pose myself this question everytime my dog cuts himself,"would I go to the doctor if I had a similar injury?" The answer is usually no.


dmak,
Kind of the same measuring stick I use for injuries. One day it may bite me or my dog in the butt, but bodies do heal. That is what they do. Seems to have worked, for the most part, going on 60 years.
RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

The cut looks nice and clean with no infection, so I would just keep following your same cleaning regimen and see how it heals. If it gets red (around the cut), swollen, and hot to the touch you will need to take her into the vet for antibiotics.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

as others have said, I'd carry on as you are doing and keep an eye on it in case it becomes infected or swollen.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Carry packets of sugar with you at all times when in thick woods... Sugar helps clot the blood fast and slow the bleeding.

I would not run to the vet with small problems, and this wound looks minor to me :'(


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone. We decided against the vet since the next day it already looked a lot better and her limp was gone. We gave her 2 nights off of heavy play but last night gave in and took her to the park. Of course all the running and playing opened up the scab that began to heal over the wound, but it's already looking better again with a few cleanings with the wound spray. I think we just need to give her a few more days of rest and we'll be in the clear!


----------

